# Hk p30, glock 19, sig p226???



## ErickHn (Oct 8, 2013)

Forget abour the prices, i'm from Honduras, central america, and in here the 3 cost around $1,600 each, so i need advice, the three felt great in my hand, but everybody talks about HK quality is that right? Sorry if my english is not that great, but, i want to read about people who has been shoot or own at least 2 of the three options, remember price is not important! Thank you. 

Hk p30
Glock 17 or 19
Sig p226


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Of the three you listed, I have experience with the SIG P226. A great handgun and one that will serve you well in the years to come. 

I also have a Glock 21C. I know you didn't list it, but Glocks pretty much function / perform the same, regardless of caliber. 

I'd still take a SIG over a Glock.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

All are good guns, I've got a couple of Hks and a Couple of Glocks and a couple of Sigs. I shoot a stock HK better than a stock Glock and shoot both better than the Sig.

Are you right or left handed? Is this for carry (if legal to do so), home defense, or general plinking / recreation?


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

No experience with HK...

Use a Glock 22 Gen 3 for duty and it gets the job done, works flawless and goes bang. Only real dislike is the grip angle/bump which causes my natural point of aim to be high, this can be overcome though with practice. Some don't like the trigger, but I have no issues with it.

Also own a Sig P226 and find it to be a great gun with a great grip, trigger and ergonomics that work well with most shooters. Legendary status as a combat pistol used by many LE dept's, Gov agencies and SF units. I've never met a Sig I didn't love... very hard to think of any drawbacks. One of the finest, hardest working handguns available today...oozing with reliability & quality. 

My vote is for a Sig... or look into Beretta as well.


----------



## ErickHn (Oct 8, 2013)

Thank you for your answer, yeah im right handed, and yeah i'm thinking getting one for carry and another for home defense, but of course recreation having tons of fun shooting everytime i can, glocks are very funtional for what i read, but hk and sig are winning based on your advice, thank you, i want to keep reading more.


----------



## hammer1 (Oct 7, 2013)

I have a 226 elite enhanced, love it. I had a glock 17, I hated it, it just didnt fit me.


----------



## donk123 (Jun 6, 2013)

you have to do your own research and decide what is best for you. just because i love my glock 19 doesn't mean it is the right choice for you. hated the feel of the gen 3,but love the gen4. am currently looking for a .40 cal myself. down to a beretta or a sig. shot the beretta and loved it. waiting to shoot the sig and i will decide. can't go wrong with any of the guns you have listed. it all comes down to personnal preference. but you should check out a beretta too.


----------



## Glock Doctor (Mar 14, 2011)

paratrooper said:


> ....... I'd still take a SIG over a Glock.


Ditto! (And I carry a Glock everyday)

At one time or another I've shot all of the handguns you mention. My personal choice? I'd get the H&K, P30 with a LEM trigger; and another thing: You mention buying two guns. If you do I'd suggest that you purchase TWO OF THE SAME MODEL. You'll tend to stay more on target and become less disorientated if you wield the same gun all of the time; and you'll have the advantage of keeping, at least, one of them, 'up and running' by cannibalizing parts if you really need to.

(Works for me!) :mrgreen:

Heckler & Koch - USA

PS: Su Ingles es mas mejor que mi Espanol!


----------



## ErickHn (Oct 8, 2013)

Thank you so much! I think the hk p30 will be, glock doctor you make me LOL with your PD, great hahaha, thank you for all your advices, i'll tell you guys later about my purchase.


----------



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

I like the Sig over the Glock but I never shot the HK p30 which is a pistol I really want. That being said I carry the Glock 19 more than any other Glock model and I have 8 of them. If you want a good carry gun go with the Glock 19 and if you want a pistol to target shoot with go with the Sig or HK and their bulk will make them stay home more than getting carried. I never carry my Glock 22, 17, 21 out of the house because of their size.


----------



## ErickHn (Oct 8, 2013)

Thank Shaolin, i dont like big guns either for carry, somebody can explain, whats the difference between the p30 standard trigger and the LEM trigger? I havent research that but it makes me doubt about getting the standard or the LEM?


----------



## Glock Doctor (Mar 14, 2011)

Been carrying a G-19(RTF2) for the past 3 years. Before that I spent the previous 7 years carrying a G-21. Neither gun is, 'small'; and after 1,000's of hours of carrying either one or the other, I found the most noticeable difference to be weight - Not size. Neither pistol is small. 'Small' to me is a comparatively narrow frame pistol like a Colt Officer's Model 1911-A1. I mean, let's face it a smaller frame individual is going to have a more difficult time concealing a pistol than a larger frame individual is going to have. (The same thing is true of someone who knows how to, 'dress around the gun' compared to someone who does not.)

In my considerable gunsmithing experience I find Sig-Sauer pistols to be generally overrated. They're usually finished well enough on the outside; but, once you take one apart, there are just too many machine marks, and stamped and MIM parts on the inside. Neither am I particularly fond of Sig's use of lightweight (comparatively short operating life) alloy frames.

As for Glock pistols? I'm a gunsmith (a very good one); I'm often able to take a brand new (but less than 100% perfect) problem Glock apart and, then, figure out what has to be done in order to make it work with 100% reliability. I'll, probably, take some, 'internet heat' for this; but Glock, 'quality control' is virtually non-existent. Glock, GmbH/Inc. has a long, long historical record of dumping problem pistols upon the American public AND, in certain cases, upon American law enforcement agencies. (True! This just isn't commonly admitted to on the Internet.)

Consequently I'd be among the very last of people to recommend either a Glock or Sig pistol to some young man in Central America whose chances of actually needing to, either, use a pistol in defense of his life or to need to face an ongoing problem of keeping one of these pistols up and running might be even greater than my own. It ain't all that difficult for me, here in the Northeastern United States, to keep a troublesome or NOT particularly durable pistol in service; BUT, if my suspicions are correct, Honduras might be an entirely different story!

Like it, or not the H&K P30 is the best of the 3 choices mentioned; AND, for someone with a decent gun belt and holster - who, also, knows what he's doing while wearing a gun - the P30 is actually easier to conceal than more than 50% of Glock's model line up (present AND contemplated). If a comparatively large frame individual like me can successfully hide a G-21 on his person for more than 7 years then successfully hiding a P30 should be, 'a piece of cake'! (Frankly, a P226 would be my second choice Sig pistol for concealed carry - Not the first. Me? I'd much prefer to use and conceal a P229.)

H&K's, 'LEM' trigger (Law Enforcement Modification) is the equivalent of Sig's, 'DAK' trigger (Double Action Kellerman). Either trigger system is the lightest, smoothest, fastest, and shortest throw DOUBLE ACTION trigger I have ever used - I LOVE THE BOTH OF THEM! In closing this out I'm curious to know whether or not CZ distributes and sells handguns in Central America? In my informed opinion CZ (Ceska Zbrojovka) makes some damned fine, highly serviceable pistols!

Gun Review: HK P2000 US Duty Pistol (LEM) | The Truth About Guns

CZ-USA -> Product Categories


----------



## ErickHn (Oct 8, 2013)

Thatnk you glock doctor, yes they sell CZ in my country, same price as the hk or the sig, well this weekend i'm going to buy my gun, i think the p30 will be, and yes i am buying a gun to use it, they are a lot of thiefs, kidnappers, etc etc in here, so i have to take some care, thank you for sharing your experience. Maybe ill try CZ because they made steel handguns not polymer based on the read i made on the internet.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

I have no experience basically with Sigs,but the "American built" are not what the originals were from the Sig fans.Personally the feel is off to me but they do shoot great.

Glocks-now I'll piss a few people off.The original 17 and 19 9mm were their calling and capitalized on it.The grip angle was cool for a Nazi and if you liked a mushy trigger and the frame flex good on you.From that point they screwed up and droves of people are running from it.Not the new generation of people that has been fed the fanfare or those in the know,but those that have been forced to use it for a long period of time.As mentioned,they need work to be 100% but then we're getting into the newer 1911 realm of it's built right or not.

As VA and others said,if price is no consideration go HK.I've only shot a P7 and own a USP so I can't comment on the P30.but in general the newer P series don't have the triggers of the USP or HK45.They can be made to be,which is cool because there's no fitting parts like a 1911,but they are easily improved with a few parts and mechanical aptitude.Look at a bare slide off an HK,there's more attention to detail in just the machining than in a whole Glock.HKs also handle a squib or a blowout much better than a Glock,so I'll wrap my hands around the originators of a plastic gun before anyone else's.I'm no fan of plastic,but HK is the only plastic gun I'll ever own.


----------



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

Definitely try CZ.


----------

